# any thoughts on Thylexan



## 195thshaft (Aug 16, 2012)

hi im trying to cut some excess weight as im getting back into training after an extended timeout

things were not going as i would have liked even tho i have cut my carbs and im taking in 1500-1750 cals per day and im doing 90+ minutes of good cardio 6 days per week

i remember when i was on cutting cycles before that t3's were a great weightloss aid and the got me down to 3-4 % bodyfat. so i sent away for some t3's online Thylexan ( liothyronine sodium ) 50 micrograms per tab

they are not the same as the ones i used to take and dont seem to have the same effects as i remembered ( im up to 50 micrograms per day now)

does anybody else know about them. are they any good or are they just online rip offs full of rice flour ?

thanks

shaft


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

nobody will be able to tell you the answer to this, the only way to tell would be to analyse the tablets.

You say you've done cutting cycles before, how long ago? Could the lack of response be your age/commitment/diet etc compered to in the past?


----------



## 195thshaft (Aug 16, 2012)

thanks for your response extreme i appreciate it.

i think i may have found whats wrong.

i went to the docs to get some blood tests done and it apears that my testosterone is very low.

he asked me a few questions and we recon its due to me putting far to much oils in my shoulders when i was younger.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

How long is it since you used gear?

Gear use does not cause irreversible lowering of your test output.


----------



## 195thshaft (Aug 16, 2012)

its been around 7 years Extreme.

i was back at the docs today and spoke to an Endocrinologist who recons that "due to the very large quantity of steriods i was taking on a weekly basis. i managed to completly switch of my natural production which has never completly recovered since "

tbh i thing he was more concerned with giving me the i told you so speech than doing anything positive

he told me id be on some god forsaken gel the rest of my life that could give me cancer and every other disease known to man

but by that time id had enough preaching and i told him i could always just bang a vial of sust in my shoulder every week and then i wouldnt have to listen to his s*@t

which seemed to calm him down.

yeh i did take too much and was in too much of a hurry to get massive when i was younger which may or may not be causing me problems now but i cant change that

so basicly im going on some gel which will raise my test to normal levels and will allow me to train and lose weight again if that doesnt work i will just get some sust and clomid


----------

